# Muse



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Best act in the world....enough said. Well those Devon boys:thumb:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Seen them at the Hydro in Glasgow back in April for the first time. Unreal how good the show was they put on. One of the best British bands ever I'd say.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Indeed, been a fan since 1997 and have an old copy of their first EP "Muscle Museum" which I understand is worth a fair bit now!

Went through a bit of an obsession years ago actually which resulted in me buying every version of every single they've released (as they were released that is) and including the albums released in Japan which have an extra track on them. 

I stopped getting their stuff with the release of The Resistance which I think is a shocking album. The 2nd Law and Drones are much better but I've not got back into collecting their releases.

Origin of Symmetry is still their best album IMO


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I personally loved Resistance. Wasn't too keen on Drones or the 2nd law until I gave them a second listen through then it made sense  

In all honesty they do not have a bad album.


----------



## Seano (Feb 24, 2007)

Also been a fan since their first inception as schoolboys, my Son works for the makers of Matt Bellamy's guitars, and he does not treat them well, smashes the sh!t out of them, not a fan of him personally.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Seano said:


> Also been a fan since their first inception as schoolboys, my Son works for the makers of Matt Bellamy's guitars, and he does not treat them well, smashes the sh!t out of them, not a fan of him personally.


Manson? I've played the guitar/bass for around 13 years and have ordered a few of their guitar straps that I've seen Matt using. You've got to have some money to have one of those guitars built though, they're really something else!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Not so keen on their newer stuff, but was lucky enough to see them at Donny Dome in 2001 think I paid about £12 for the ticket lol, then saw them again at Leeds Festival the following year.

Showbiz is still one of my favourite albums.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I really like that their albums almost tell a story now be it politics or war. It is great to listen through them and identify the different stages of a certain event it represents  

I imagine he would be a bit full on in person but have watched a lot of their wind ups etc when asked to mime, one is hilarious on an italian music show. They mix everyone around so matt is on the drums, chris is the lead singer and dom is on the bass. Nobody even notices from the show


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Great replies:thumb: been into them for years.remember hearing unintended on radio 1 when it first came out.I stopped my car and just stared at the radio.mind blowing track.


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

Not seen them live but seen them on sky, Live At Rome Olympic Stadium, really great :thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

When I was younger and used to like that genre they were my favourite bad by far. I remember watching their glasto headlining set in 2004 as a teenager and being blown away

Seen them many times live, the best for me was their Wembley stadium HAARP gig which was awesome

Best albums for me were origin, absolution and back holes

They went massively downhill with resistance I thought, and that was when I lost all interest

Their Wembley stadium resistance gig was good though, as they didn't really play many tracks from that album, but that was the last time I saw them live

Not really listened to 2nd law at all however

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Seen them in Cardiff, small arena and it was amazing. Absolution tour:thumb:


----------

